# DVC for sale on e-bay



## tombo (Oct 21, 2008)

Prices have been so low lately that you might get this for a good price if Disney doesn't ROFR it. Just posting this so people can watch and bid if they like.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-VACATION...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Oct 22, 2008)

Disney WILL exercise ROFR. I would bet ANYTHING on it.  AS a matter of fact, I'm surprised that an agent would even bother to spend the 5 minutes of his/her time to list it.


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Oct 22, 2008)

I just looked at the listing again.  There IS a reserve price (which could be 20 grand, all we know) Disney would not let this go for less than  about 85/pt.


----------



## WINSLOW (Oct 22, 2008)

We just purchased 210 Sept use Boardwalk points and it passed ROFR at $81/pt. on Oct 1. Thought I'd let you know incase anyone wanted to make an offer on the ebay listing.


----------



## tombo (Oct 22, 2008)

Marriott is not using ROFR anymore (except in very rare occasions) due to the economy and sluggish sales. Disney might be doing the same. Developers who have tons of their own inventory that they can't sell don't want to buy more inventory. If it is an absolute steal Disney might ROFR. If you buy it cheap and they ROFR you get 100% of your money back. If they don't ROFR you got a deal.

The Disney forum needs to set up a site that shows what passed ROFR and what didin't like the Marriott site has. http://dioxide45.tripod.com/cgi-bin/rofr.cgi  It doesn't tell you everything that the developer is or is'nt ROFR'ing, but it will at least let TUGGERS know what TUGGERs bought that did and didn't pass ROFR. You might be surprised at how low DVC's are selling and not being ROFR'd if you knew the facts. Disney won't ever release that information.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 22, 2008)

tombo said:


> Marriott is not using ROFR anymore (except in very rare occasions) due to the economy and sluggish sales. Disney might be doing the same. Developers who have tons of their own inventory that they can't sell don't want to buy more inventory. If it is an absolute steal Disney might ROFR. If you buy it cheap and they ROFR you get 100% of your money back. If they don't ROFR you got a deal.
> 
> The Disney forum needs to set up a site that shows what passed ROFR and what didin't like the Marriott site has. http://dioxide45.tripod.com/cgi-bin/rofr.cgi  It doesn't tell you everything that the developer is or is'nt ROFR'ing, but it will at least let TUGGERS know what TUGGERs bought that did and didn't pass ROFR. You might be surprised at how low DVC's are selling and not being ROFR'd if you knew the facts. Disney won't ever release that information.



Try here on Mouseowners, http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11626


----------



## richardm (Oct 22, 2008)

*Disney ROFR info...*

Info is posted here as well-

http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?t=103263


----------



## tombo (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't know about those sites. That is great information to have, but it is skewed by GMAC sales. If you have a TUG independent site you would have fewer posts but at least they wouldn't be biased. GMAC has an incentive to raise the prices they list that Disney ROFR's so they can tell buyers that they need to pay higher prices on what they are selling. A truly independent site might have some different results.

I just posted the listing to see if it would be of help to anyone. I have nothing to do with the sale, it is simply a sighting from me. The sale obviously won't end at $5000, that is where it starts. However if you win it for $15000 or so and Disney didn't ROFR it you would have a good deal If they ROFR you get your money back. 

Disney has much less incentive to ROFR than they did a couple of months ago. Lenders have tightened up and RTU timeshares are not the type of loans banks are thrilled about making right now. Disney is not immune to tight credit, reduced prospects, and a struggling economy. Why do you think Disney is suddenly offering free tickets on your birthday and drastically reduced prices on some of the disney accomodation packages with rooms staring at $59? http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...Page&int_CMP=WDWHomeLeftPromoToWDWQ1FY09Offer

Now or in the near future I bet that Disney will reduce the frequency of their ROFR's and reduce the price points at which they exercise their option. Some people will buy and own DVC for prices unheard of a few months ago. Just look at the Marriott sales and you will see that no developers are immune from this economic downturn. It is simple economics:a reduced number of buyers with an increased number of timeshares for sale equals reduced sales prices.


----------



## richardm (Oct 22, 2008)

tombo said:


> I didn't know about those sites. That is great information to have, but it is skewed by GMAC sales. If you have a TUG independent site you would have fewer posts but at least they wouldn't be biased. GMAC has an incentive to raise the prices they list that Disney ROFR's so they can tell buyers that they need to pay higher prices on what they are selling. A truly independent site might have some different results.



Your assumptions are just SLIGHTLY off! For a DVC broker- it is actually better to have a buyer offer just below ROFR numbers- and for Disney to exercise on the sale.. The broker still gets paid on the ROFR sale and chances are the buyer will try again at a slightly higher number. Two commissions beats one every time!

The only reseller that would have a vested interest to inflate pricing levels would be one that buys and sells from their own name. Your argument would make more sense if you were stating that prices were being reduced to encourage more low offers.


----------



## tombo (Oct 22, 2008)

If a potential buyer calls me and says I will give you $15,000 for 200 DVC points and I can show him figures (inflated or not) that makes him feel that he will need to pay at least $20,000 to pass ROFR, he might raise his offer to $20,000. If he says I have seen them pass ROFR at $14500 so I will stick at $15,000, the seller has lost $5000. If it is ROFR'd at $15,000, there is no guarantee that the buyer will ever offer to buy another points pkge. $20,000 using the ROFR threat would beat $15,000 and the hope that the buyer would try to buy another one. One in the hand always beats two in the bush.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2008)

*Living In A Completely Different Timeshare Universe.*




tombo said:


> If a potential buyer calls me and says I will give you $15,000 for 200 DVC points and I can show him figures (inflated or not) that makes him feel that he will need to pay at least $20,000 to pass ROFR, he might raise his offer to $20,000. If he says I have seen them pass ROFR at $14500 so I will stick at $15,000, the seller has lost $5000. If it is ROFR'd at $15,000, there is no guarantee that the buyer will ever offer to buy another points pkge. $20,000 using the ROFR threat would beat $15,000 and the hope that the buyer would try to buy another one. One in the hand always beats two in the bush.


I have no doubt that the DVC timeshares are extremely nice.  Ditto Marriott.  Ditto Hyatt.  No question. 

But $20*,*000 ? 

For a _timeshare_ ? 

_Sheesh. _

By me, even $15*,*000 is way over budget for a timeshare -- _any_ timeshare. 

It would be interesting to know whether the timeshare high-rollers have any more fun at their fancypants timeshares than we bottom-feeding bargain hunters have at our _el cheapos_. 

Then again, by me going _el cheapo_ -- i.e., enjoying luxury timeshare accommodations at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates -- is half the fun.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tombo (Oct 22, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> I have no doubt that the DVC timeshares are extremely nice.  Ditto Marriott.  Ditto Hyatt.  No question.
> 
> But $20*,*000 ?
> 
> ...


 
I personally agree with you, but many want nothing but DVC or Marriott. I can't imagine myself paying over $1500 for a 2 bed room prime week anywhere (including Hawaii and the caribbean) as cheap as timeshares are selling right now. I own many RCI gold crown and II 5 star resorts that were all purchased for less than $2000. I posted this for others to consider who were interested in DVC resorts.

I was using $20,000 as an example because the statement was made that there is no way it will sell for less than $20,000. I think it will sell for less than $15000, possibly less than $10,000. I was simply posting the ad so some die hard DVC owners would have a chance to buy it if they are interested.

update 10/23/2008: I was wrong, the price is already over $10,000. I might still be correct on the less than $15,000 though.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2008)

*Standing Up For The Bottom-Feeding Bargain Hunters.*




tombo said:


> I posted this for others to consider who were interested in DVC resorts.


I wasn't criticising -- just noting in amazement how much folks willingly pay for timeshares in contrast with my own pinch-penny attitude (not that there's anything wrong with being thrifty). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

